# Do you have to subscribe to Sirius to get Sirius XM app



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

I noticed on my I Pod Touch there is an app for Sirius XM-do you have to Subscribe to Sirius Xm or can you listen to it by downloading the app. I think it was about a 4 dollar charge. Max


----------



## shabadoo25 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes, you have to be a subscriber to the service, though I believe SXM is offering a 30-day free trial right now.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks i found it on website after the thirty day trial it's 12.95 a month. No thanks. I can listen to Aol radio and I heart Radio for free. I just bought a portable system for i pod touch and love it now can take it anywhere in the house. The days of paying for radio are over. Max.


----------



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

I never knew anyone paid for radio. Till satellite radio came along i dont think anyone did.
Its like when Cable and BUD satellite came around in the 70s 80s allot of people thought it was silly to pay for TV. People would say it wont last no one is going to pay for TV when they can get it for free. Yet satellite and Cable keep growing and are multi billion dollar empires.

I have no issues with paying for Satellite Radio. Even Slacker i dont mind paying more. I was using a rental car tonight and it drove me nuts not to have my Sirius with me. I never hear commercials and i have a DVR at home and never watch them either. But it seemed like every 5 minutes they were either talking about something which to me is just as bad as a commercial or there was a commercial playing.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

ibooksrule said:


> I was using a rental car tonight and it drove me nuts not to have my Sirius with me.


I have an old Sirius SV-1 just for this purpose! It's the one that looks like a radar detector and has a "banned by the FCC" super-strong FM transmitter. I shortened the antenna lead so that it's only two feet long and can sit on the dash. It's great for when I'm in a rental car or traveling with friends.


----------

